# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Làm hộ chiếu nhanh, rẻ nhất Hà Nội

## nguyethp89

Nhận *làm hộ chiếu nhanh: 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày,4 ngày, 5 ngày, không phải xếp hàng*

Làm ở :Số 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội

Số 02 Phùng Hưng- Hà Đông - Hà Nội

Quý khách đến công ty để được hướng dẫn làm thủ tục và nộp hồ sơ trong vòng 10 phút là xong ngay.

*
Công ty Du lịch Vietnam Tours

Địa chỉ 1: 202 Hoàng Quốc Việt - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội*
*Địa chỉ 2: Phòng 209 Nhà N4A Lê Văn Lương, KĐT Trung Hòa Nhân Chính, Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 093 234 1737 - 0944 557 557 - 090 677 5555* 
*Nick yahoo chat:  visahochieu24h*

    Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày lấy giá 1.200.000 đ
    Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày lấy giá 1.500.000 đ
    Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày lấy giá 1.800.000 đ
    Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày lấy giá 2.100.000 đ
    Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày lấy giá 2.600.000 đ
    Làm hộ chiếu đối với ngoại tỉnh ( giá thoả thuận đối với ngoại tỉnh )
    Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Và Hà Tây cũ): chỉ cần CMTND (còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa) và 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng + tờ khai.
    Giá trên không bao phí nhà nước : 200.000đ/ quyển

Ngoài ra công ty chúng tôi còn tổ chức các tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước, cung cấp dịch vụ làm visa nhanh, gia hạn visa, gia hạn tạm trú, làm thẻ tạm trú, giấy phép lao động, thuê xe du lịch giá rẻ, vé máy bay giá rẻ, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, dịch thuật công chứng

----------


## greencanalvietnam

LÀM HỘ CHIẾU NHANH, RẺ TẠI HÀ NỘI

Dịch vụ làm Hộ Chiếu lấy nhanh giá rẻ, uy tín nhất Hà Nội.
- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày làm việc giá : 1.200.000đ .

- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày làm việc giá : 1.400.000đ
- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày làm việc giá : 1.800.000đ
- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày làm việc giá : 2.100.000đ
- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày làm việc giá : 2.300.000đ
- Hộ chiếu làm trong ngày ( bắt buộc phải nộp buổi sang trước 9h chiều 4h30 lấy ) :3.500.000 đ

-Giá trên chưa bao gồm lệ phí nhà nước: 200.000/quyển
*Về thủ tục:
- CMT nhân dân còn hạn sử dụng (15 năm ) còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa,ép dẻo.
- 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng

-Tờ khai(khi bạn đến công ty mình sẽ có đội ngũ chuyên hộ chiếu khai chuẩn cho bạn)
Địa điểm nộp hồ sơ :
+ Hộ khẩu Hà Nội làm tại 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hà Nội ( Nộp hồ sơ không phải xếp hàng, lấy số,nhanh gọn chỉ mất 5 phút )
+ Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Quận Thanh Xuân, Thanh Trì Và Hà Tây cũ): (Nộp tại Số 2-Phùng Hưng- Hà Đông – Hà Nội)

- Người có hộ khẩu tỉnh khác thì gọi trực tiếp cho mình để được tư vấn và làm nhanh nhất theo yêu cầu.

Chú ý: Trẻ em có thể làm riêng hoặc làm cùng cha mẹ, cần có xác nhận của công an phường và bản sao khai sinh(bố mẹ đi làm thay mang chứng minh thư của bố/mẹ,tờ khai của con có xin dấu công an phường nới đăng ký hộ khẩu,giấy khai sinh của bé)

Liên hệ:Công ty TM&DL GREENCANAL VIETNAM

Địa chỉ:85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa-Hà Nội -0437245292 or 0437327136/Ms Thúy: 0917163993

----------


## nguyethp89

Up lên top cho mọi người cùng thấy.

----------


## nguyethp89

Up giup toi cac ban oi

----------


## nguyethp89

DỊCH VỤ CHỨNG MINH TÀI CHÍNH

1.	Chứng minh tài chính du học ở tất cả các nước bạn muốn du học 
2.	Xác nhận số dư tài khoản ngân hàng. 
3.	Chứng minh tài chính cho ngươi di du lịch nước ngoài 
4.	Chứng minh tài chính để thành lập doanh nghiêp có vốn pháp định. 
5.	Chứng minh tài chính tham gia đấu thầu, dự án. 
6.	Các dịch vụ cần chứng minh tài chính khác 

Nhanh chóng, chi phí thấp, không hạn chế lượng tài chính cần chứng minh. 
Nhận làm dịch vụ trên toàn quốc.

•	Làm hộ chiếu nhanh, khẩn tại Hà Nội.
•	Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ.

Liên hệ:
Vietnam Tours
Phòng 209 Nhà N4A KĐT Trung Hòa Nhân Chính, Lê Văn Lương, HN
ĐT: 093 234 1737

----------


## nhigiaco

up ..................................................  ...................

----------


## thuvannt91

Làm hộ chiếu nhanh không phải xếp hàng nhanh, giá rẻ - liên hệ Ms Tâm - 01266 200 333 
Hoặc Mr Quyết - 0904 386 229 Hoặc 85 A Tôn Đức Thắng Đống Đa - HÀ Nội
Bảng giá : 
Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày lấy giá 1.200.000 đ
    Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày lấy giá 1.500.000 đ
    Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày lấy giá 1.800.000 đ
    Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày lấy giá 2.100.000 đ
    Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày lấy giá 2.600.000 đ
    Làm hộ chiếu đối với ngoại tỉnh ( giá thoả thuận đối với ngoại tỉnh )
    Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Và Hà Tây cũ): chỉ cần CMTND (còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa) và 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng + tờ khai.
    Giá trên không bao phí nhà nước : 200.000đ/ quyển

----------


## nguyethp89

Nhận _làm hộ chiếu nhanh_ 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ngày lấy, không phải xếp hàng.

- _Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh_ 5 ngày làm việc lấy:  1.200.000đ

- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày làm việc lấy:  1.600.000đ

- _Hộ chiếu_ lấy nhanh 3 ngày làm việc lấy:  1.800.000đ

- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày làm việc lấy:  2.100.000đ

- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày làm việc (hôm nay làm, ngày mai lấy):  2.600.000đ

- _Hộ chiếu khẩn trong ngày_ (sáng nộp 8h sáng chiều 4h30 lấy) : 3.500.000đ

Giá trên bao gồm: dịch vụ hỗ trợ nộp nhanh không phải xếp hàng

Giá không bao gồm lệ phí nộp cho nhà nước: 200.000đ


*Yêu cầu:*
  - CMT gốc ( Hà Nội cấp còn nguyên vẹn không ép lụa, không rách nát, không quá 15 năm)
  - Tờ khai
  - 04 ảnh 4x6 phông nền trắng

* Hộ khẩu ở Quận Thanh Xuân, Thanh Trì Và Hà Tây cũ: Nộp tại cơ sở 2 Số 2 Phùng Hưng - Quận Hà Đông
- Chúng tôi còn có dịch vụ _làm chứng minh thư nhanh_, liên hệ lại để biết thêm chi tiết.

*Chú ý:* Trẻ em có thể làm riêng hoặc làm cùng cha mẹ, tờ khai cần có dấu xác nhận của công an phường và bản sao khai sinh - cha (mẹ) đi làm hộ mang theo chứng minh thư gốc.

_Hộ chiếu ngoại tỉnh_: cần KT3 (sổ tạm trú dài hạn) + tờ khai có dấu xác nhận của công an phường nơi tạm trú.

*Thông tin thêm mời liên hệ lại:*

*VIETNAM TOURS
Địa chỉ 1: 202 Hoàng Quốc Việt - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Địa chỉ 2: Phòng 209 Nhà N4A Lê Văn Lương, KĐT Trung Hòa Nhân Chính, Hà Nội
Hotline: 093 234 1737 - 0944 557 557 - 090 677 5555 
Nick yahoo chat:  visahochieu24h
Email:visahochieu24h@gmail.com
Website:www.dichcongchung24h.com - www.dulichviet24h.com
*

----------


## greencanalvietnam

DỊCH VỤ CHỨNG MINH TÀI CHÍNH

1.	Chứng minh tài chính du học ở tất cả các nước bạn muốn du học 
2.	Xác nhận số dư tài khoản ngân hàng. 
3.	Chứng minh tài chính cho ngươi di du lịch nước ngoài 
4.	Chứng minh tài chính để thành lập doanh nghiêp có vốn pháp định. 
5.	Chứng minh tài chính tham gia đấu thầu, dự án. 
6.	Các dịch vụ cần chứng minh tài chính khác 

Nhanh chóng, chi phí thấp, không hạn chế lượng tài chính cần chứng minh. 
Nhận làm dịch vụ trên toàn quốc.

•	Làm hộ chiếu nhanh, khẩn tại Hà Nội.
•	Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ.

Liên hệ:
Công ty TNHH TM&DL GREENCANAL VIETNAM 
85A Tôn Đức Thắng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội. 
ĐT: 0437245292/ Ms Tâm: 01266200333

----------


## vemaybayq

Ủng hộ bác cái nào..Em chuyên về dịch vụ vé máy bay nhá

----------

